# Cutting and re threading 870 barrel



## BrianP (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a remington 870 barrel cut and re threaded?  And about how much does it cost?


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Feb 1, 2009)

Look up gundocc on this site.  He did a great job on a Ithica M37 for me.


----------



## BrianP (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I found his website.    

www.guncustomizing.com


----------



## TOW (Dec 20, 2013)

Bringing this old thread to the top after Googling "threading 870 barrels". 

His prices are very reasonable but I have to ask what quality of work does this gentleman do?

Thanks in advance...


TOW

.


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 20, 2013)

Cutting and retreading my 11-87 barrel was $85.00.


----------



## TOW (Dec 20, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> Cutting and retreading my 11-87 barrel was $85.00.



Thanks...

Did this gent do it?

http://www.guncustomizing.com/


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 21, 2013)

No, it was a local gunsmith but most can do it.


----------

